# Client sendet - Server leitet weiter



## SchachFritz (31. Okt 2005)

Guten Tag. 

Ich bin dabei ein Client/Server Spiel zu programmieren. Dabei ist folgendes gegeben : 
1.) Die IP des Server ist fest. 
2.) Es können maximal 5 Clients Verbindung aufnehmen. 

 Der Server muss jediglich die Objekte, die von einem Client gesendet werden, an die Clients weiterleiten (auch an den der gesendet hat). Nun es sollte doch möglich sein, das ganze mit Sockets zu realisieren. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dies so banal ist, das es bereits fertig geschriebene klassen für dieses weiterleiten gibt. 

Ich wäre froh wenn ihr mich beraten könntet. 

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Guest (31. Okt 2005)

Mach's mit RMI. Stichwort: RMI Callback.


----------



## SchachFritz (2. Nov 2005)

Erst mal danke für deine Hilfe. 

Das muss doch aber mit Sockets machbar sein.


----------



## Sky (3. Nov 2005)

Wo ist denn das Problem ?

Steckst Du irgendwo fest oder brauchst Du was fertiges ??


----------



## GagamehlO (3. Nov 2005)

Erstelle doch eine Unterklasse auf dem Server names ClientThread die von Thread abgeleitet ist.
Die klasse nimmt den Socket des Clients auf und lauscht in einem Thread also in sich selber auf den InputStream des Clients.
Wenn etwas gesendet wurde wird dies an eine broadcast Methode des Servers weitergeleitet.

Also es wird nach jedem Accept auf dem Server ein ClientThread-Objekt angelegt welches in eine Collection eingefügt wird.

Mit der broadcast-Methode durchläufst du diese Collection holst dir die OutputStreams.
Nun kannst du das am Server empfangene an alle Clients senden einschließlich dich selber.


----------

